# Droppin back plugs for steelhead



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

What do you more experienced pluggers find more effective when droppin plugs back. Rod parallel to the water or at a sepecific angle for optimum lure action.


----------



## captdenny (Jan 24, 2003)

I keep rods lower to water when plugging. Inside rods 45 off ctr. and outer rods closest to water at about 80 off ctr. Keeps them down (fish) and hook ups stay. Key is really sharp hooks.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

My center 2 rods that point downstream are about 30° to 35° off the water and my outside rods are up about the same angle as the front and angled put about 60°. I've been real happy with the setup. Keep your lure working nice and the rod tips are just above eye level when seated so there's not much eye strain. That setup is for backing down plugs but, forward trolling with boards is a while other monster.


----------



## captdenny (Jan 24, 2003)

Another thing that I do is back off the drags. This can get you in some trouble if you are slow to pull the trigger on the fish when fishing obstructions. Reel, reel and reel before lifting the rod. Process works just fine. Went six for six Sunday.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you all for the feedback. I haven't dabbled much with plugging in the past and I've been wanting to really go into it full steam this winter if ole man winter will allow me to.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

im goin pluggin thur afternoon fri an sat on the big man. sure hope the launch isnt to slippery to put the boat in. if so i guess ill have to fish tippy from shore. the launch at matsons camp is what ill be using. just wonder if i need an orange hat on for sat with the hunters out in the woods. see ya on the river ill be in the miro craft say hi.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I wear orange hats when fishing during deer season. Deer hunters aren't exactly thinking about fishermen this time of year.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I don't run plugs as much as I used to, but it's roughly the same (2 center holders at about 35-45 deg rise and corner holders at about 70-80 deg out to side and roughly 15 deg rise). The important thing is that given variations in the current (seams, hydro rises, etc) and shoreline stuff, is that I will adjust my rod holders accordingly. For example, if a corner plug is washing out into a back eddy, I will adjust the rod holder sometimes even to straight back and pick up the angle so that it will hopefully catch the seam.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Are most of you guys running your plugs 40-60' back? If that's the case I'm assuming most flatfish and hot n tots are 6-10' down? What do you guys do for the deeper holes? Like the 12' plus holes.


----------



## captdenny (Jan 24, 2003)

Brad's wigglers will reach deep enough, others will dig in when pulling against the current a little. To me 60 feet is a bunch to manage on four or more rods. Give 25-30 feet a try. Works great for me.


----------



## ShoreNoMore (Nov 18, 2014)

Just getting started back dropping plugs.
Any advice with the below would be appreciated.
- good recommendation for in expensive plug rods only will be doing this a few times a year and cant spend a fortune. Have gathered that I should look for a 8 to 8-6 fast action tip with a stout butt end.
- good recommendation for in expensive plug reel- would like to go with an bait cast type  not really interested in the reels with counters, but would like good smooth drag.
- linemono or the braided material  seen pros and cons- mono allows for line stretch and perhaps missed hook ups. Braided , not much stretch perhaps allow a softer tip to allow the steely to take the plug.
- Plug size , type and color
- Scent- is scent a factor? Seen pro and cons to this.
- replacing hooks?- have seen pro and cons relating to this- replacing with a different type of hook that will help with hook ups.
- planning trip in late December- are plugs effective then or should I stick to floating spawn or beads at that time? You thoughts
A lot of questions so any help here would be great.


----------



## captdenny (Jan 24, 2003)

Never was one who spent more than what was needed to get my fish. With that being said. Ugly stick or comp. rod around $50 will do just fine. Action depends on how I'm using the rod. A good choice for plugging is a light weight down rigger rod around eight foot in length. The slow action will give just about anyone the ability to land their hookup. The real secret is keeping really sharp hooks, honed often. I file me after every hookup. I like casting reels the best and spooled with 30# braid. (gets my stuff back from the river) Flo Carb. about six feet tied with back to back uni and tipped with a DuLock clip. If you can find some old penn 109s (small Penns) they work great and the drag will last for years. Good luck pluggin and good fishing.


----------



## captdenny (Jan 24, 2003)

You asked about lures for pluggin. Husky Jerks, Hot n tots, Wiggle warts and my fav. is Brad's Wigglers in reg. and wee size. If I could only have one lure to fish with it would be a red/chrome herringbone Brad's. Took five of a two persons limit on them last time on the river.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone ever run a couple plugs off of one side is the boat while casting the other side of boat? Would it be too messy? 

Does anyone know what the right amount of chain to anchor a 16 foot boat in a rubber that flows 2000 cfs. ?

Thanks


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

We call that technique bonus rod. It work best when your float fishing close to the bank and have the boat anchored mid river. Basically is those fish might travel there it's not a half bad idea to have a couple lures blocking the travel slot while you fish slower holding water.


----------



## SullysSteelies (Oct 18, 2009)

Bighunther said:


> Does anyone know what the right amount of chain to anchor a 16 foot boat in a rubber that flows 2000 cfs. ?


That depends on the bottom and exactly where you're anchoring. On a 16 ft mod v or flat bottom I'd go with 40-60 lbs of chain for average flows (around 2K). If it's all gravel bottom you may need to lean towards more of the 60 lb, or if you're constantly anchoring in the faster stuff to fish the slow pockets you'd want to go with the heavier weight.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

We fished the Ausauble at that cfs. We used 40 lbs of chain and it held fine. Just for anyone else's reference.


----------



## ShoreNoMore (Nov 18, 2014)

Want to see more advice given for the novice, 
Just bought two Penn 109s and will be putting them on matched 8'-6" rods. [Perhaps the ugley sticks.]
Plan to spool them with 20# P line or Maxima mono.
Want to use them for trolling for waleye this summer also.
Will be getting two more Penn 109s [Anybody got any they want to sell?]
Have two andditional rod holders to install . giving me a totla of four.
Is it a good practice to plug late in the winter, plan on a trip to the Big M between Christmas and New Years, looks like the weather will hold.
looking for the replays, lots of helpfull advise already.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Plugs with best for me in cold water. We run braid on the reels (make sure you go with a mono backing) we also run mono but 14/15lb. I think twenty might not get your plugs deep enough. We also use clips to attach plugs to leader, more action, easy to change. In clear water traditional hot n tots produce the best.


----------



## SullysSteelies (Oct 18, 2009)

I would strongly advise against 20 lb mono. It will kill your action of plugs, diving depth, and hook up ratio. It has too much drag and can create a belly in the line slightly underwater. I would go 12 lb max for mono (should be plenty for walleyes too). The colder the water the less you can expect fish seeking out your plugs. Yes, you can target angry alpha males in the winter with plugs and have success, but the later we get in the winter and spring the harder the plug bite tends to be. There'll be days that go against that thought, but they aren't as common.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Modern state of the Art Mono is micro Diameter. I fish 17lb. Sensation. It has the diameter of 10/11lb. standard Mono. I have not found the plug bite tougher than any other presentation in cold water. Just need the "right" plugs (more importantly the right colors) Also, fishing conducive conditions is a primary concern in water less that 40*. I simply will not target Steelhead with a north wind during Winter conditions.

As for rod position, I keep mine as close to the water as I can get them, and pointed towards the plugs position as closely as possible. Plug action is not interfered with by the "lifting effect". You get more direct contact by doing so. When you lessen the angle you get to the amount of pressure needed for hook pentration quicker. Hook a 10lb. block to your line on your drive. Sit there with the rod in hand in an "up" position and begin to reel. How much effort is needed to move the block?. Now do the same with the rod near level and pointed towards the block. Guess which method gets the block moving quicker.


----------



## reelnsteel (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow you can move a 10lb block with one of your rigs


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup... gotta be careful though... get that drag right... and you don't need to move the rod all that distance before you get the strectch out of the line and it begins to move the blocks...


----------

